# Lots of HDD activity



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, 

I have been lately facing this problem of overly active hard disk. 

I have two HDD is my computer, first is SSD with windows 8.1 installed on it and second is 1 TB for storage. Now thing is that it randomly starts showing lots of activity on second HDD and from resource Monitor I can see its explorer.exe and its just reading on and on, I thought its indexing but I have turned it off already , indexing service is off.

It starts reading random files which I rarely access, tried all possible stuff, scanned for malware , unwanted programs and so on.. but no clue.. 

Any suggestion where I can investigate further ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you on Windows 8/8.1? It happened with me too. OS problem IMO.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 5, 2015)

This problem is with every system running with 5400rpm. A ssd might help but the hdd will certainly be left bottlenecked. 
Looking at you Windows 10


----------



## Ricky (Feb 5, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are you on Windows 8/8.1? It happened with me too. OS problem IMO.



So, what did you do  ?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> This problem is with every system running with 5400rpm. A ssd might help but the hdd will certainly be left bottlenecked.
> Looking at you Windows 10



I have SSD for OS files, I did mention in my message.. and I am on 8.1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ricky said:


> So, what did you do  ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I removed all unnecessary programs and it substantially reduced.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

Ricky said:


> So, what did you do  ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



oops sorry I missed that. In the task manager try to check who is using most resources.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> oops sorry I missed that. In the task manager try to check who is using most resources.


Man, seriously.. 

You again missed another fact, I have already mentioned in first post that I checked through Resource Manager and from there only I got to know that its explorer.exe reading random files on and on.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 7, 2015)

which antivirus do you use? Microsoft Security Essentials? try turning it off and see it the issue persists.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 7, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> which antivirus do you use? Microsoft Security Essentials? try turning it off and see it the issue persists.



Its not antivirus as I can see its explorer.exe causing all those read operations, however, to rule it out, I already considered it (I use bitdefender)


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 1, 2015)

Dump that dumb bitdefender its useless. Try avast. I was in same situation last week and had bitdefender and it detected nothing. Finally tried good old avast and it cleaned all infections.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 3, 2015)

Will try that now..


----------

